# Amano vs Cherry Shrimp



## JNB

I have looked around the internet and have seen every possible opinion, so tell me what you think. Which are better for algae control, Amano or Cherry shrimp? Also, are there any other important advantages or disadvantages to each?


----------



## Tex Gal

Amanos. They are bigger, they even eat Claddo. You can keep them in community tanks because of their size.


----------



## niko

Yes, as Tex Gal said - Amanos are more "practical" for most tanks because of their larger size.

As far as algae control is concerned let me say that just as you would not change water on a 500 gal. tank using an air tubing you would not want achieve much if you have too few Amano shrimp. They do eat all kinds of algae except BBA. But you have to have them in numbers corresponding to the amount of algae you have.

Amanos, dwarf shrimp, snails, and Otocinclus help you by never let you see the budding algae. They eat the "sprouts" before they are visible. But if your tank is such a nice environment for algae growth that all these subtle animals can't keep up with the algae you will see algae progressing. My point is - these animals are not the primary algae controllers. You can say that they "put the final polish" but your biofilter has to do the heavy duty cleaning.

Also consider something else - Amanos and dwarf shrimp are not really interchangeable. A tank with only Amanos or only dwarf shrimp is relatively dirtier than a tank with both. That's because the two types of shrimp (and snails, otos) work somewhat as a conveyor belt. Processing each other's waste until it becomes very fine grade. 

And lastly - Amanos and dwarf shrimp raise the waste from where it settles (leaves, bottom, decoration) so it can be carried away to the filter. If your water flow pattern is not chaotic the role of the Amano and dwarf shrimp as "dirt raisers" becomes part of your filtration system.

--Nikolay


----------



## TAB

see I say cherrys as amanos are wild cuaght. where as cherrys are tank raised.


----------



## farrenator

As far as keeping shrimp in a community tank, I think the general rule of thumb is that if a fish can fit something in its mouth, it will eat it.


----------



## niko

Nah. My fish are special.

They want to see the Nutrition Facts label before they eat something. As of late they also read the actual ingredients - trying to stay away from high fructose corn syrup and additives whose names they can hardly read. 

Stupid fish I tell you.

--Nikolay


----------



## jetajockey

one other bonus for cherry shrimp is that they are typically much cheaper than amanos.


----------



## Treetom

Cherry's clean algae off of hair grass very well.


----------



## wHeEzO

Amanos are good algae eaters.

Cherries... are good uh... baby makers so you'll have plenty of cherries vs. a few Amanos lol. That is if you don't have fishes to eat them all up.

But depending on the Algae, 1 on 1, Amanos eat more types of algae.


----------

